# Newspapers and magazines on iPad - question



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone know:

Are the newspapers and/or magazines which are or will be available on the iPad downloadable (i.e., can be read anywhere/anytime without needing WiFi or 3G access once they are downloaded) or are they available only in the sense that they can be be "accessed" when an internet connection is available?


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Probably a combination of both. Since the wireless connection can not be guaranteed, there must be some amount of locally stored content. But I doubt all that fancy video will be included, it is probably streamed (and some of that requiring a wi-fi connection, not 3G).


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm guessing mostly they'll need a permanent wifi connection. You may be able to download an article or two for reading later, though.


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Sounds logical.  Actually, WiFi would work fine ... I would only use this in my home for reading subscriptions anyway, and I always have wireless available there (which is how I use my iPod Touch at home) ... I assume this would work the same way ...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Stellamaz said:


> Does anyone know:
> 
> Are the newspapers and/or magazines which are or will be available on the iPad downloadable (i.e., can be read anywhere/anytime without needing WiFi or 3G access once they are downloaded) or are they available only in the sense that they can be be "accessed" when an internet connection is available?


I'm going to guess that it will work the same way the apps currently do on the ipod touch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> I'm going to guess that it will work the same way the apps currently do on the ipod touch.


And, for those of us getting an iPad who have no experience with iPhone or i'Touch, what would that be? I'm guessing you will need an active connection unless there's an app that downloads it? I know I have a NY Times app for PC that I have on my netbook that downloads the day's edition. Is there something like that for the iPhone/i'Touch/iPad?

Betsy


----------



## chalkmaven (Dec 27, 2008)

There is an app that will download web content for reading later while offline. Called Instapaper....http://www.instapaper.com/iphone


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's right, I downloaded that to iTunes this morning after a thread here and then forgot about it, LOL! 


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You downloaded it _this_ morning and forgot about it. . . .I think I'm going to start to worry about you.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Can I just say how fantastic Instapaper is? I was browsing this afternoon before leaving to get the kids; I only had a few minutes before I had to go. I saw four articles I wanted to read through on Google Reader, clicked "Read Later" and then had plenty of time to read all four articles while waiting in the pickup line at school. Fantastic invention!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You downloaded it _this_ morning and forgot about it. . . .I think I'm going to start to worry about you.


Well, I was thinking in terms of specific publications, like the NYTimes App, so Instapaper didn't come to mind....but you should definitely worry! 

Betsy


----------



## kindle1989 (Mar 16, 2010)

http://www.apple.com/ipad/sdk/, here you can find a lot of information about that, good luck.


----------

